# Snow Wolf Mini 75 - Who has Stock?



## KC_ (1/1/16)

Any vendors bringing them in soon ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

KC_ said:


> Any vendors bringing them in soon ?



I have no doubt that they will be... I know @Sir Vape will certainly be getting! I have reserved a white one already!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/16)

The thread for Vendors to let those interested if they have stock (or are getting stock) of the Snow Wolf Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

